

Remember, This Stuff Is Supposed To Be Fun - german
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000979.html

======
geebee
I wish he'd elaborated a bit on his transition from unappreciated coder in a
cost-center IT shop to his current gig. I'm glad he did it, but if he told me
how - now that's something I can use.

Anyone got any good stories on that topic to share?

------
german
This is exactly why we are in a startup, because we love this stuff.

